# What tire size would you recommend stretching with an 18x8 rim



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking to get stretched tires sometime in the future, anyone know what tires look best stretched on an 18x8 rim? Please post pics if you have them, alone with exact tires size please. Thank you!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

205/40/18.

All depends on the brand of the tire.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> 205/40/18.
> 
> All depends on the brand of the tire.


^^. I had 205/40 nankang ns-1's on my 18x8 Miro's and there was some mile stretch all around


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

8" is hard to get a stretch on. 

Next option would be a 195", but I wouldn't run a 195 on a MKVI.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> 8" is hard to get a stretch on.
> 
> Next option would be a 195", but I wouldn't run a 195 on a MKVI.


thats what I thought but the nankangs had very mild stretch on them, which was suprising, 

im trying to find a close up picture but not having any luck so far


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

All depends on the tire.

A Falken 512 will stretch like a mofo.


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

that 205/40 sounds good


----------



## mnalivayko (Jun 19, 2011)

Tyrestretch.com


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

falken doesnt make a 205/40/18. im getting the nitto neogen 205/40/18s for whatever wheels i get because the yokhama s.drives run wide. or you can do a 215/35 like shown here http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149820


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

How big of a drop should I expect if I go from a 225/40/r18 to a 205/40/r18


----------

